
What would happen if the government shut down – and never reopened? (2014) - CoolGuySteve
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2014/12/05/what-would-happen-if-the-government-shut-down-and-didnt-reopen/
======
jdhn
>The federal government would "not look like anything" if a permanent shutdown
kicked in, Rakove said. Instead: "You can imagine a radical devolution of
authority to the states."

Amazing how decreasing the power and responsibilities of the feds is
considered radical for a country that started off having a weak federal
government on purpose.

------
crb002
Disagree. Regulators would be first on the chopping block.

------
cordonbleu
there is still state government, which is apparently supposed to be the real
governments. we are a union of states not a state of the federation.

